

Why Knowledge-Management should be like Facebook - wisdomclouds
http://wisdomclouds.posterous.com/28288131

======
tsaixingwei
I think StackOverflow is Knowledge-Management.It facilitates the collection of
expert's knowledge from all over the world, stores it, rates it, allows others
to search on it and comment/correct/elaborate on it. But at the moment it is a
push-model - someone has to ask a question first and the experts reply to it.

